# Good deal on resin sheds at Leroys



## uffington15 (May 4, 2009)

Have been looking for a shed for a few weeks and ordered one from Aki in Elche but after waiting 2 weeks was told it would be at least another week before it arrived at the shop and then they would deliver when they could. Cancelled the order and looked in Leroy near Murcia and they had an 8' x 6' apex roof shed reduced from 1013 to 750 with free delivery within 30 kms. As we were outside the delivery area they suggested we took it with us and we woould get another 5% off. Couldn't resist that price of less than 740 so bought it there and then. Only problem was the size of the boxes, 2 of them that took up the roof of our Volvo estate. They strapped it with plastic strapping and we drove home very slowly and carefully. Have assembled it today abd am very pleased with the quality.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Nice to hear a story with a happy ending! Leroys quite often have good deals, I got some fantastic thermal insulation curtains half price last summer.

I do miss my shed. But I don't even have a garden here, just a big roof terrace.


----------



## uffington15 (May 4, 2009)

A man's shed is his castle lol


----------



## Classified (May 9, 2010)

uffington15 said:


> A man's shed is his castle lol


I miss the place called McGarden, it was down the road from Leyroy Merlin and Decathlon near Malaga Airport, they did brilliant sheds, value for money, not too sure where they moved to.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

uffington15 said:


> A man's shed is his castle lol


We had a shed each in England. Mine was clean, tidy and a perfect retreat at the bottom of the garden. My OH s was a complete tip, just somewhere to dump things where you could never find them again!


----------

